# Installation Ubuntu 9.04



## xavier1936 (16 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un MacBook blanc en janvier dernier (avec la geforce 9400M), je voudrais installer ubuntu dessus mais je n'y arrive pas.

J'ai suivi le tuto (partitionnement, installation refit ...), au moment de lancer le CD, je peux choisir la langue et je lance utiliser le cd sans l'installer, et là j'ai un ecran noir et plus rien se passe, mon ventilo tourne comme un fou. Ca fait pareil quand je lance l'option installer.

Avez-vous un idée pourquoi ça fait cela ?

Merci

J'ai cette erreur : Not responding


----------



## GillesF (16 Juillet 2009)

C'est encore assez hasardeux apparemment sur ce modèle de macbook, je t'invite à lire ces posts 
http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=316325
http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=312036

Bonne chance


----------



## schwebb (17 Juillet 2009)

Hello,

J'avais installé Ubuntu sur mon MB blanc fin 2006 sans problème. Dans ton cas, je pense plutôt à un problème avec le live cd. Grave-le à nouveau, ou essaie-le sur une autre machine.


----------



## xavier1936 (17 Juillet 2009)

C'est un liveCD que j'ai commandé sur le site d'Ubuntu.

Je vais essayé les différentes méthodes


----------



## Sitdown (13 Septembre 2009)

Quelqu'un a t'il réussi à installer la 9.04 sur le mac book 13,3 blanc ?


----------



## schwebb (13 Septembre 2009)

Oui, moi (post n°3).


----------



## Sitdown (13 Septembre 2009)

oui mais sur un macbook de 2006 avec une version donc ubuntu 7 voir 6.

Ma question c'est sur un mabook 2009 blanc avec ubuntu 9.04.


----------



## schwebb (13 Septembre 2009)

Mac Book blanc fin 2006, dual boot Ubuntu 8 puis 9.


----------



## GillesF (15 Septembre 2009)

Oui il y a moyen mais il n'y a qu'un CPU qui fonctionne... suit mes liens s-plus haut 

P-e que la 9.10 corrigera ces problèmes.


----------

